# New bike for my wife



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

My wife's old road bike was a little too big for her, so she rarely rode it. So, while she was away on business, I upgraded her bike for her. It started with a good deal on a Seven Alaris ti frame on ebay, added some new stickers from Seven, switched parts from her old bike and added a new set of wheels. Now she's ready to ride.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Sweet*

That's an awesome thing for you to do. Has she seen it yet? It's amazing. You totally have your honey do list done for the year. NICE.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Gorgeous! She must be thrilled. And I know some guys who could take a page outta your book, too :thumbsup:


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

Yes, she has seen it and likes it a lot! ( I don't know if she is the type to actually "love" a bike, so liking it a lot is about as good as it gets) She feels much more comfortable on this bike compared to her old one - less stretched out. She has used it on the trainer, but hasn't been outside yet. She's recovering from a bad case of poison oak she got from a tumble at Sea Otter a few weeks back. Hopefully, we'll take it out soon.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

I would have gone with purple graphics. Super sweet project! No girl could ask for more from her man.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Purple wasn't a color option, unfortunately. But, thanks.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dang, a Seven is a very nice "upgrade" for anyone!


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice.
What kind of Shimano wheels did you get rid of for the Ksyriums and why?
I have an '00 Ultegra wheelset on my '99 Axiom and they've been bomb-proof.
I love 'em and while I'm considering going to a custom Axiom this year (mine is stock), I don't know what to do with the wheels. I love 'em, but I think after 7 years, maybe I should buy some new ones to go on a new bike (rest of the components on the bike are '05, so I'd just transfer it all over). So I'm thinking DuraAce, but Fulcrums and K's are on the short list, too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Regina said:


> Nice.
> What kind of Shimano wheels did you get rid of for the Ksyriums and why?
> I have an '00 Ultegra wheelset on my '99 Axiom and they've been bomb-proof.
> I love 'em and while I'm considering going to a custom Axiom this year (mine is stock), I don't know what to do with the wheels. I love 'em, but I think after 7 years, maybe I should buy some new ones to go on a new bike (rest of the components on the bike are '05, so I'd just transfer it all over). So I'm thinking DuraAce, but Fulcrums and K's are on the short list, too.


I rode Fulcrums on a test ride and really liked them. :thumbsup:


----------

